# Epiphany - another heads-up about GOOD furry comics



## Ak-Nolij (Sep 6, 2010)

*copypasted*

I just finished reading Ian Jay's Epiphany, which is pretty inventive story wise. I enjoy the characters, the acting Ian puts into them is done well. Hell, even the art has character, nothing really generic from what I see. Even with his art style it's not too hard to tell who's who and what's happening. The pacing is good, the art is good, the story is clear and best of all, it's not a typical furry comic.

http://ianjay.net/


----------



## cpam (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like a typical furry comic to me, but maybe I've got a different idea of what a typical furry comic is.  It is pretty good, pretty inventive and very ambitious, as well as having a distinctive style.  (I detect a bit of Stan Sakai inspiration in the character designs.)  I like what I see so far.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

It's nice, but the story hasn't really progressed that far yet.


----------

